# Cat Adoption Logo/Banner



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

A friend on another forum was looking for someone to make her friend a logo/banner of her cats for adoption. I made this, she said his name was "Tony the Shark"... I don't know if it's appropriate for adoption but I couldn't resist.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/M ... Shark2.jpg


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

holy cow, is that VECTOR art? Excellent work! Very impressive!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Wow! Thank you! You've made my night  *


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I was wondering why she hasnt come to look at them yet?
Have you heard?

What is vector art? It is cool!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Dawn I have no idea, she replied to my other graphics thread but not the one with our names for the title. Maybe I should PM her... LOL*


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think she said that because you made a transparent gif instead of a jpeg. I agree that transparent gifs are much more appropriate for website banners. I'd use it if I were her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

That's an awesome banner!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you Amanda. 8)


----------

